# referatiivirakenne



## Mats Norberg

Auto näyttää olevan rikki.

Miksi tässä lauseessa partisiippisanaan ei liittyy possesiivisuffiksi?
Säännöt määräävät, että jos partisiippisana viittaa samaan tavoitteeseen kuin
halitsevan lauseen subjektin tavoitteeseen, niin partisiippisanaan täytyy liittää possesivisuffiksi. Miksi edellinen lause on poikkeuksellinen?

Vertaa

Hän luulee olevansa kuningatar.

Mats


----------



## hui

En jaksanut yrittääkään ymmärtää, mitä tuo sääntö tarkoittaa. Siitä huolimatta:

*näyttää (intransitiivinen):*
Auto _näyttää olevan_ rikki. = Auto _on ilmeisesti_ rikki.
Hän _näyttää olevan_ kuningatar. = Hän _on ilmeisesti_ kuningatar.

*näyttää (transitiivinen):*
Auto _näyttää olevansa_ rikki. = Auto _ilmoittaa_ (mittareillaan), _että on_ rikki.
Hän _näyttää olevansa_ kuningatar. = Hän _osoittaa_ (toiminnallaan), _että on_ kuningatar.


----------



## Gavril

Tietääkseni omistusliitettä (-_ni_/-_nsa_/jne.) käytetään jos kyseessä on uskomista, sanomista, väittämistä, tms. tarkoittava verbi. (_Hän väitti oleva*nsa* Pekan pitkään kadoksissa ollut tytär._)

Jos taas verbi on _näyttää_/_kuulostaa_/_maistua_/tms., niin omistusliite ei yleensä tule kyseeseen. (_Ääni kuulosti kuuluvan Lauraan._)

En tiedä, miten tämä ero on tapana muotoilla säännöksi, mutta ehkä seuraava vertaus on merkittävä:

_Hän väitti olevansa Pekan tytär._
=
_Hän väitti, että oli Pekan tytär._

mutta

_Ääni kuulosti kuuluvan Lauraan._
=
_Ääni kuulosta (siltä), että se kuuluisi Lauraan._


----------



## Mats Norberg

Kiitos avustuksenne!


----------

